# Coyotes



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Our dogs balls kept disappearing from the back yard. We live in the country so it wasn't like we had a lot of dog traffic through the yard. My wife found one of the balls out in the field behind the house.
We set out a trail cam last night and found the culprit.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

On the plus side, they are probably carrying off more rodents than dog toys.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

That is pretty funny actually.

We have a fox in our neighborhood. I have seen it, but have not been able to get a picture. It doesn't seem to do anything for the rabbit and squirrel populations.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

We have long had fox and owls in the neighborhood and yeah always had rabbits and such. Last fall we began to hear coyotes more frequently and not a single rabbit track in the yard all winter.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

They get pretty thick around here especially during mating season.


----------

